# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Bipolar: Do you ever feel...

## rachelchloe

Exhausted? 

Tired?

I'm just feeling tired of all of my problems, including my mood swings. They've been alright, but i've been in a down slump for a bit now. I just want to be normal, you know?

----------


## Monroe

I know exactly what you mean. I've been stable for quite awhile now due to finally get the right combination of medication. But the past 3 years before, it seemed as though I was always suffering from one mood episode to another. It just never seemed to give me a breather and was beyond overwhelming. I was getting so hopeless that I would be like that forever. I'm hoping to god that my medications keep working as they are.. What medications are you on? I'd say not to give up, it's possible to feel stable again, might just take awhile to find the right drugs for you.

----------

